# Woodworking Show Review



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

In another thread, I was asked to report on the traveling Woodworking Show. This weekend's stop was in the Seattle area. It was actually at the Western Washington Fairgrounds in Puyallup which is about 10 miles from Tacoma.
All of the major tool manufacturers were there along with all of the add-ons. The live demonstrations and seminars that I saw were well done except that they moved very fast. This was especially true for the pitchmen that were trying to sell their wares. This was my second year attending. Last year, I was spirited along by the little missus and was not able to see much. I wish that I had enough money and room for everything. Room is the most of my limitations. Anyway, there is so much that alot of the crafting and hobbying is done by all of the gadgets. I stuck mostly to Router and Table Saw accessories. What really disappointed me was there was no major dealer of finishes. No Varathane, no Minwax, etc. 
Next year I will have a better idea of what I want and have my budget in order. -Derek


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

So I take it that you didn't find any answers there to the finish matching question - 
Know what you mean by "fast moving" pitchmen and demos. My technique is to ask them to start from square one and undo all their settings, bit heights and pre-sets; and then watch - some didn't like it too much but with the pressure of an audience standing around they generaly went along with it - gives you a better idea of how "quick, easy and accurate" some of those gadgets really are! And when they've got a good product, they're more than willing to do that.
Oh yeah, when you get your budget in order let me know - I've got a wish list to send along with you!! 
Thanks for the report Derek.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Gilbear, I did find finish matching today at a paint / interior store in Seattle. Tuesday I will have a start on it. I spent most of the afternoon under the house putting in the schedule 40 black iron pipe for the gas cooktop. The appliances are being delivered on Wednesday. I'll post pictures in the other thread as the project processes. -Derek


----------

